# need a new extraction method



## sMACkaddict (Jul 23, 2018)

I have a bunch of trim from harvesting and want to prep it for making weed edible stuff (food, candy, anything else).  Normally, I would just make a bunch of cannabutter but I have had issues with it getting moldy before I use it.  Also, I won't necessarily be making something that requires butter so I don't want to be too limited by the extraction method.

Given that, any recommendations on an extraction method that might suit my needs?

thanks


----------



## Locked (Jul 23, 2018)

BHO? Bubble Hash?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jul 23, 2018)

I forgot about bubble hash....

what do you think about BHO vs QWET ?

was just reading this: https://extractcrafter.com/2016/07/27/super-cooled-qwet-wash-for-cannabis-extraction-using-dry-ice/


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2018)

Are you having trouble drying it and getting  the mold problem?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 23, 2018)

Rose, I’m not sure but I took it to mean his butter was getting moldy....when I make butter, I pour it into cupcake papers about 3/8” thick...When they harden up in the fridge, I fold the papers around them and store them in a Tupperware and put’m in the freezer...just take one or more out at a time to use and they keep a long time...for me and the wife, a dose is about a quarter of one puck...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2018)

You might want to look into making rosin.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 24, 2018)

I swear by rosin. I don't care how much you winterize or vacuum purge, I believe butane and alcohol still leave a footprint. I am 100% solventless with rosin.

And, Dabpress just came out with a new press and it is totally portable.

https://www.dabpress.com/products/dp-bj6t35-hydraulic-rosin-press-kit

I am pretty sure they offer free worldwide shipping. A giant bonus. And they use express shipping so it's not 3 weeks arriving. One guy said he got his from China to Canada in 4 days. Their customer service is next to none.

I can get you a discount code and everyone gets a free gift.

Doesn't get any better than that. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2018)

I may just have to have some rso tested because it better not have any residual alcohol in it. Usually the alcohol has tiny bubbles that disapate while warming on the coffee warmer. They all leave after a short time. I was sure that was the residual alcohol burning off.  Shoot, i don't want to give away a gram to test. lol.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 24, 2018)

I’ll test a gram for ya Rose...Oh, you want actual numbers...sorry my bad...lol


----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2018)

I have a vacuum chamber and a vacuum for this very reason. Yes it helps with the filtering process, but my extract will make very clean shatter with no residue, I had it tested.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jul 24, 2018)

I think I just kinda assumed you need some pro level tech to get economical yields with rosin.  I will def look into that...  

Rose, like 2RedEyes correctly guessed, I was talking about the actual butter getting moldy.  I think I just left it in the fridge instead of freezing it...  The process for RSO is along the lines of what I was imagining I would end up doing, have you tried making rosin?

Hackerman... that press is enticing... what kinda discount we talkin?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2018)

So I asked my friend who taught me how do this form of FECO and here are her tests results for the alcohol.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2018)

MAC, yes i have played around with a press that my husband bought us. It makes me cough pretty good. I love it for a night time hit but i haven't enjoyed it as much as a joint for my daytime stuff.  And, my chocolope makes lousy rosen? It is still stuck on the paper. lol.  My papaya is great, but like i said makes me cough.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm sure 267.8 PPM is totally safe and is a totally acceptable amount of residual solvent for most people. Just not me. 

Same reason I grind my own wheat to make my own flour to make my own bread.... after being a screaming alcoholic and eating pizza and sub sandwiches from Capri Pizza at 3AM for 30 years. LOL It's just part of my issues. Pay me no mind. LOL

@sMACkaddict I'll check and see what kind of discount I can get.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2018)

it is about the amount found in vanilla my friend said.  I need to have none in mine too. I will have mine tested too.  I get it Hackerman. I am a little nuts about food too. I will pay you mind. lol


----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> I'm sure 267.8 PPM is totally safe and is a totally acceptable amount of residual solvent for most people. Just not me.
> 
> Same reason I grind my own wheat to make my own flour to make my own bread.... after being a screaming alcoholic and eating pizza and sub sandwiches from Capri Pizza at 3AM for 30 years. LOL It's just part of my issues. Pay me no mind. LOL
> 
> @sMACkaddict I'll check and see what kind of discount I can get.


Considering you were consuming a million parts per million when drinking and it didn't kill you, I think it might be safe


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 25, 2018)

umbra said:


> Considering you were consuming a million parts per million when drinking and it didn't kill you, I think it might be safe



Actually, I think it did kill me. I'm just to stubborn to fall over. LOL

@sMACkaddict ... I checked with Dabpress and there are no cash discounts available right now. The free gift promo goes through the rest of July. They are also offering buy one get one free on some models. That's a great deal if the model you want is included in the promo and if you have a friend who wants a press also.

He also said there might be a cash promotion next month. Also, by next month, the presses should be in stock at Amazon in the US and CA. 

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2018)

Hackerman, what makes this Dabpress better than one homemade from a bench press?


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 25, 2018)

Nothing, really. And, I assume you mean a shop press, not a bench press. A bench press is sideways and didn't work for me (or anyone else I know).

It depends on how DIY you are. For my DIY press I was able to have a friend drill the holes in the plates for the heaters and smooth the surfaces of the plates for me. If someone didn't have the ability to do that (and some other stuff) it might not make DIY an option. I made 5 DIY presses before I bought this one. The hair straightener and the other prototypes did not yield much but once I started making them right, the yield was the same as I get from the DabPress plates.

With all my others I needed a shop press. The thing I like about this new model (and a newer chrome model coming soon) is that it is tiny and portable. I can use it and then stick it in my closet. With the unit I use with my shop press, the press is a floor press and pretty darn big.

The DIY units didn't have nice temperature controlled PIDs like this one. I used a thermometer and a fan speed switch to control temps (which did work).

Sorry if I am talking it up too much. I have nothing in it and I get nothing for it. Just trying to help out fellow members with something I found to work really well from a company that gives good customer service. Is that wrong?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2018)

No, I don't care if you talk it up and I never insinuated that you were getting something.  I asked a simple question, don't get so defensive.

I really didn't mean a bench press, but rather a bench shop press (as opposed to a floor shop press).  I like how compact it is, but was just wondering if there is any real benefit--$469 is a whole lot of money to some people.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jul 25, 2018)

hackerman, thank you!  I am not ready to buy a press yet, but I hope they keep that BOGO around cause I would def split the cost of one with someone...


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 26, 2018)

I think the BOGO is over at the end of July but there is always another sale right around the corner.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 26, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No, I don't care if you talk it up and I never insinuated that you were getting something.  I asked a simple question, don't get so defensive.
> 
> I really didn't mean a bench press, but rather a bench shop press (as opposed to a floor shop press).  I like how compact it is, but was just wondering if there is any real benefit--$469 is a whole lot of money to some people.



Well, quit picking on me and I won't be so defensive. Every plumber I ever knew was a bully. LMAO j/k 

I am so socially retarded that I am always saying and doing the wrong thing. I usually don't care but when I am around people or a place (like MP)  that I like (and want to be liked) I get overly defensive because I know I am going to say or do something to piss everyone off at me. I got Angie pissed more than one time and I didn't even do anything. LOL So, as I said before, pay me no mind and if I say and do weird stuff, just right it off like you would a tard in the mall.

As far the press, I love that all in one model and the caged units (and they have an awesome chrome one coming soon) but, like you said, if you want to use a benchtop shop press like the ones at Harbor Freight for about 60 bux and a set of DabPress 3x3 plates for $199, now you're talking in some people's price range. I think it really depends on how much you press. My 3x7 plates are way too big for my needs. I should have bought something closer to the 3x3.

Oops, gotta run. Mrs Hackerman needs a ride.


----------

